# WNY how many?



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

was just wondering how many people on this site are from the Buffalo wny area? and why dont we ever have any cool meets like the people in ohio do lol:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We had one last year with some guys from Rochester and Lockport.

Last month met Jeremy from here and JD Dave and Cet from up North when they came down. Always ready for another!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

wtf i need to check this site more often.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;449460 said:


> wtf i need to check this site more often.


Yeah you missed a good time. Lets put something together!!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im down when???


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Let's start with Lunch or Dinner time and go from there. Either is good for me.


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

Lunch sounds good to me. 

Any ideas??? We have tons of great places around here. We could go to Scwables in West Seneca, sort of small so would depend on how many we get. Lets throw some ideas out there!!


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

I'm in just let me know when and where. Last year was a good time. 

Keith


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

or ZZZZZ's in west seneca on seneca st. lots of room 30 jumbo wings and 5 bottels of beer for 15. not bad. i go there from time to time with a few of my car dealer buddys after the auctions. anything else im open to ideas


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;452534 said:


> or ZZZZZ's in west seneca on seneca st.


where abouts is that??? room is good, we held the last meeting at Sals in Depew and it was a little tight. no big deal.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

when sounds like we all will have a good time


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

Prof Touch L&L;452697 said:


> where abouts is that??? room is good, we held the last meeting at Sals in Depew and it was a little tight. no big deal.


yea it is a little more than just tight in there


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

its like 2 minutes away from the south gate plaza. who else is in?????


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;457597 said:


> . who else is in?????


Hell-o hell-o hell-o (that's supposed to be an echo) 

I think I'm tired. :waving:


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Prof Touch L&L;460915 said:


> Hell-o hell-o hell-o (that's supposed to be an echo)
> 
> I think I'm tired. :waving:


i agree although it has been snowing around here


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

So did this idea fall apart? I agree we should get something together. Ohio and Michigan can't be the only ones having fun.


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Im game


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Where in WNY are you? There is a good number of us in the Rochester area. Just need to find out who is up for it.


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm also from rochester


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

LOL I forgot about it. Seems like it snows every weekend...... Month left before grass cutting, lets have some drinks, we could all use it.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

wow this was a while ago. it think we should all try to get together before the snow flyes anybody up for it??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm still here!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

thats 2


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

so then lets call it buffalo - lockport - canada - rochester meet??? i think i may have to start a new thread


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

wtf i guess im gonna go and hang out with just grand view then. 





so whats up then GV wings and beer sometime or what?? ill buy


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guess everyone got out of the business for a lack of snow!


Can meet almost any time.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;598640 said:


> wtf i guess im gonna go and hang out with just grand view then.
> 
> so whats up then GV wings and beer sometime or what?? ill buy


If your buying I'll drive in from CNY


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

whats up then email me with when is good. im guessing this friday????? [email protected]


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Guess I missed it. I'm too busy still doing final mows and leaf cleanups.


----------

